# Enrichment Ideas ...



## CeriLM (Oct 20, 2011)

I've had three males housed together since birth (6 months) until recently when problems arose and two started fighting and both bullying the third, so now all three are seperate as they wouldnt stop this behaviour and found a bite on the one getting bullied, so yea they housed alone now. Just wondering of any ideas to help stop them getting bored? All have wheels and boxs to hide in and stuff to play with. Just dont want them getting too lonely now they're without company, as i've read mice dont do well alone. Is there anything else they can be kept with safely and what are peoples experiences with neutered males? Any suggstions would be great thanks


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Males do just fine alone. You can have them neutered and then put them with a female friend, but it's not necessary and is very expensive. But I give my bucks Popsicle stick castles to climb on and chew, plus cardboard and other chewable toys. They will be just fine!


----------

